# Sticky  RRP Documentation



## RCP

The latest word is that EPA will look for compliance by auditing Certified Firms and asking for your documentation. 
Record Keeping is very important to RRP jobs and there seems to be a whole industry being born of companies trying to sell (spamming) document kits.

Many of the documents can be found online for free.
There are even Smartphone apps!

RRP Brochures Also widely available at paint stores.

EPA Documents

EPA Materials

Shawn's blog


----------



## RCP

Here is a Google map to see where Audits have occurred.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

Isn't that great. Go after the certified firms that are making a good faith effort but may and will make paperwork mistakes. I just wish the E.P.A. would go after the real violators that do no compliance. I have sent in complaints. Nothing.


----------



## Roamer

You essentially circled a target on your back when you got certified.

At the August forum with the EPA and OSHA in Arlington, VA, the EPA enforcement guy said that they would first target the certified contractors.

He didn't have to say it but it is obviously easy for the EPA to just call on any of the certified contractors to come and see their files as those contractors are documented with the EPA. I find it appalling that we in the interest of doing the 'right' thing have become the focus of their investigations.


----------



## RRP Expert

RCP most of the fines and violations are related to poor record keeping.


What's so horrible about all of the software out there is that like you said they're nothing more than electronic verisons of the forms.

Worse most don't ensure you're in compliance.

I've been working on a RRP Compliance program that reduces the paperwork to a few minutes. It generates the forms in an electronic version but also allows you to print them. It also includes project management so that you can keep track of the status of all of our jobs. And of course it works on phones, tablets and computers.

I mention all of this as like you I find it offensive that people are preying on contractors who are trying to earn a living and selling them junk. I grew up around construction but went into IT as I wanted to do something different. Ironically, I've always been drawn back to it as I've renovated a few houses, and have the itch to do another one soon.

Roamer, what's really scary is that companies can be and are being fined because employees are sloppy and these programs don't allow company principals, project managers etc to monitor what's entered.


----------



## salmangeri

Grrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Many here are not renewing there certification I know I'm not.


----------



## chrisn

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Many here are not renewing there certification I know I'm not.


me either


----------



## AngieM

I took a lead based paint abatement class that was "highly recommended" because I'm a landlord and a painter. As they were explaining the hefty fines and penalties for non compliance I happily skipped the last part of the program where you request the target on your back... Eh hem, I mean certificate for completing the program.

That ,and call me crazy, but I'm pretty sure 3m and this new regulatory agency they added to our city code are in cahoots. Just an observation.


----------

